# Would you let your children use a trampoline (without safety nets)?



## LynnS6 (Mar 30, 2005)

Two of our neighbors have trampolines. One family (A) has a safety net all the way around it, and reasonable rules (kids can only play on it when parents are home (they've got a 15 year old, but they don't want any of their kids or other kids jumping when the parents aren't around).

The other family (B) has a trampoline without safety nets on the side. They also let their kids (ranging from 13 to 5) and the neighbor kids play on it while the parents are not home.

I'm OK with our son (5) using family A's trampoline, but I'm really nervous about family B's. Our ds is just now wanting to play with the kids from both family A and B without me around. (Dd is 2 and doesn't go anywhere without us!)

So, would you let him? (There are a number of other reasons why the jumping is especially good for our ds, but I won't go into that now.)


----------



## aisraeltax (Jul 2, 2005)

i know this is going to sound harsh, but i dont let my kids jump on a trampoline. they are the #1 injury producing devices for kids. really.

if i did allow them to jump, though, i would only allow them to jump ALONE. someone recently broke his leg b/c he was jumping on a trampoline and fell down on his leg. its just such a safety hazard, imho.


----------



## lactivist (Jun 14, 2005)

I am really strict about trampolines. I wouldn't let him go on the (B) trampoline at all and would be very strict about only one kid at a time on the other one and probably only if I were there to make sure. They are super dangerous and can leave a child paralyzed or worse. With the safety nets people seem to think it is okay for many kids to jump at the same time and that seems too risky to me.
Wendi


----------



## sun-shine01 (Aug 9, 2002)

My sister has a trampoline with the net thingy and we let 3.5 DD jump on it but only ALONE. She has a great time when we put tennis balls on there with her and she burns up tons of energy in a short time.

I would not let her jump on a trampoline regardless of her age or parental supervision that did not have nets and for sure not with other children.


----------



## ewe+lamb (Jul 20, 2004)

I wouldn't let my kids use a trampoline unless it was somewhere which was supervised in the appropriate manner, a friend of mine's daughter shattered her leg and was in hospital for weeks on end from just jumping on the trampoline, she didn't even fall off, she was coming down as the trampoline was on the up bounce - it was an exceptionally nasty injury, accidents from trampolines are one of the largest percentage of injuries to children in the UK.


----------



## EFmom (Mar 16, 2002)

No, I don't let my kids use a trampoline with or without a net. My BIL is a family practice doctor and I've heard too much about this particular issue to think trampolines are OK.


----------



## Thao (Nov 26, 2001)

I think it depends on your son. I don't personally have a problem with kids jumping on trampolines without the net, but I'd be leery about a 5-year old on a trampoline with other kids and no adult supervision. That said, however, I'd probably let my 6-year-old do it, but she is a REALLY cautious kid. I'd prep her beforehand about safety rules and god love her I really think she'd keep them. You know your son and his personality; does he tend to be the cautious type or the jump-first-think-later type? Also, what about the other kids? Is there an older kid in the group that you trust to keep a lid on things?


----------



## faythe (Oct 2, 2003)

I won't let my girls go on a trampoline without my supervision and they are older. It's just too dangerous, imo, especially with small children.


----------



## momto l&a (Jul 31, 2002)

Yes I let them play on a trampoline without nets


----------



## Cloth4Colin (Dec 12, 2004)

I'm probably going to be one of those, "no trampoline" mamas. I was hurt pretty badly on one when I was nine. I was jumping with a couple of friends - there were three of us in all - when a boy jumped up as I was jumping down and it ended up dislocating my knee.

I always thought I wanted a trampoline, but after that, I never cared for them anymore.


----------



## Nora'sMama (Apr 8, 2005)

I wouldn't let him use the tramp without the safety net.

When I was in junior high my friend had an in-ground trampoline which didn't have a safety net around it but was surrounded by grass, if I recall. It seemed very safe as trampolines go. However, kids were always getting (minorly) hurt on it. We loved to bounce each other as high as we could and inevitably someone took a fall wrong or landed on the springs (covered) or the edge of the trampoline. Sometimes people landed 5 feet away from the trampoline on the grass, and it hurt!

I myself got many a bad bruise and I was pretty cautious with my jumping. I definitely would think it risky for a child of any age to jump on a trampoline that didn't have safety nets all the way around.

Even in a situation with the nets, one hazard of trampolines that people don't think about is that kids jumping together can run into each other midair, land on each other, etc. I remember clonking heads with someone once while jumping on a trampoline and being dizzy afterwards (minor concussion??)...


----------



## Linda on the move (Jun 15, 2005)

here is a link a document on trampoline safty:
http://www.trampolinesales.com/cpsc_safety.htm

I will only let my kids jump on a trampoline (nets or no nets) if I am there because *most* parents with trampolines don't enforce any sort of rules. I might relax this rule at some point if I knew the other parents actually watched the kids, never let them jump with more than one person on it, ect.

The net/no net thing isn't a huge deal for me because kids seem to do more risky things when nets are in place so I'm really not convinced that nets make it much safer. I won't let my kids jump on one with other kids on it at the same time.

Also, many backyard trampolines are in bad shape -- check the trampoline and made sure that the pads over the springs are in good shape, if there is a net that it is a good repair, etc.

My kids like jumping on a trampoline and one of my DDs has sensory issue so it is great acitivity for her, but the things can be VERY dangerous.


----------



## Mirzam (Sep 9, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *momto l&a*
Yes I let them play on a trampoline without nets

Me too.


----------



## twilight girl (Mar 7, 2002)

Yes I have let her jump on a trampoline w/o nets. ONLY if I am there, and only if there are very few children. I would not allow DD to jump at neighbor B's trampoline, not because it doesn't have a net, but because the children are unsupervised, and older kids are often oblivious to the little ones around them.


----------



## wednesday (Apr 26, 2004)

We have one of these:

http://www.pogostickusa.com/outdoort...trampoline.htm

DS loves it. He is good about holding on, don't know if all kids would be.


----------



## LynnS6 (Mar 30, 2005)

Well, I think I'm going to be one of those risky moms and let him jump -- definitely on A, and on B with some major restrictions (like if his little friend's sisters or neighbors start to jump, he has to get off. Those kids are much older and I agree it's not safe for him to be on with them.

Ds has sensory issues, and so the jumping is super good for him. Ds is cautious, and will obey rules. He's that kind of kid.

And to be honest, while a broken neck scares me, broken bones don't. I know kids who have broken bones falling off slides, couches and even one person (me) who broke her leg playing soccer when I kicked at the ball, missed and hit my brother's knee (he was fine, by the way).

And since he's already jumped on that trampoline (happened yesterday), saying "no" now is a bit like locking the barn door after the horse has gone.


----------



## annarborite (Sep 7, 2006)

Absolutely not. I know someone who got injured on one in college and yes, it's a freak accident but I can't get that out of my mind.


----------



## mummy marja (Jan 19, 2005)

I'm back and forth--I'm not a very cautious mama at all--I let my 4 year old dd climb the "mountain" in our backyard which is quite steep--but I know she is very cautious. I've let her learn how to be careful by doing things with my supervision. My parents have a trampoline without a net and I let Dd jump on it, even with her same-age cousin--but I may not do that with another child. I am always there when it's happening, but even then I may not be able to stop a fall. She fell off once but wasn't really hurt. I think this is a pretty personal issue--different answer for different children.


----------



## Persephone (Apr 8, 2004)

I would not let her jump if no one was supervising, and I would not let her jump with others on it at the same time. But yes, I would let her jump without safety nets, as long as she was alone, and being watched. I would let her jump with others if there was a safety net.


----------



## lisac77 (May 27, 2005)

I'm not a huge fan of the big outdoor trampolines, but if you son has sensory issues, I would urge you to get him a small in home trampoline to jump on. They are wonderful! I had SID as a child and the rebounder really helped me a lot. I bought a ReboundAir about 5 years ago (before I was even thinking about having kids!) and it has held up beautifully. My DS has spent hours jumping on it - it's a great energy releaser for non-stop kids. The best part of the ReboundAir system is that they sell replacement springs (the most common breakable part) so you can keep using the same rebounder for as long as you want.

OK, PSA over.


----------



## nicole lisa (Oct 27, 2004)

DS is coming up to his 6th birthday and I let him jump on a trampoline without a net.


----------



## wildmonkeys (Oct 4, 2004)

No. I teach recreational gymnastics at a facility with a trampoline and I have been trained in trampoline safety and I would not let my children use a trampoline without appropriate padding AND qualified supervision. They are much more dangerous than most people think.

BJ
Barney & Ben


----------



## frontierpsych (Jun 11, 2006)

I'd be very weary of it, just because of my experience. I was actually ten at the time. There were too many people on the trampoline (I think five) and I got bounced up really high then landed on my back on the rim. I've had back problems ever since.


----------



## oliversmum2000 (Oct 10, 2003)

there is no way i would allow them to play unupervoised on a trampoline with no nets

my next door neighbout and very good friend has a trampoline with no net but whenever my boys are there and want a bounce she is extremely vigilante about standing right next to the trampoline and having them bounce right next to her so she could catch them!

otherwise - no way


----------



## mommy68 (Mar 13, 2006)

No! The only trampoline my daughter jumps on is indoors at gymnastics. It's built in to the floor with mats all around it.







With a net or without a net I don't like them in a residential back yard. JMHO.


----------



## MyCalling (Sep 1, 2004)

I have 4 kids, 17mo to 5 years and we have a trampoline with net. There are differences in the set-ups of nets also that can make them more or less safe. Our net gets sewn around inside the protective padding so there is no way for small limbs to slip under the padding and get pinched in the springs. The opening is zippered with clip locks also.

It is very safe and I let my 3 1/2 and 5 year old on it alone with me inside the house. I also let my 17mo old twins on it with their brothers if I am next to it to watch. The little ones could go flying if the big ones jump, so they can only "moon walk" around. I think age/size range of the children would affect my decision in your case also. Definately a no to family B, but family A seems safe if the older children are more gentle with little ones on.


----------



## momz3 (May 1, 2006)

I personally WOULDN'T without a safety net. Those were made for a reason!!! I know a few children whove broken arms or legs from falling off of those things!!


----------



## MOM2ANSLEY (May 19, 2003)

I will let dd at papa's if someone is standing there to remind her to stay in middle
I hate trampolines but feel if I _forbid_ it weill tempt dd to do it behind my back

I prefer the inflatable bouncy rooms and they are cheaper


----------



## Houdini (Jul 14, 2004)

My daughter broke her arm in three places this summer on a trampoline. The next week my middle son put his own knee into his mouth and required a stitch. The net wouldn't have made a difference in their injuries. My daughter's injury was caused when she moved instead of being jumped over by another person on the trampoline. She moved b/c she was afraid she would get landed on and she got landed on anyway.

My crew haven't asked to go on the trampoline since the injuries occurred, but I am not opposed to them being on them with supervision.


----------



## rmzbm (Jul 8, 2005)

We have a trampoline & it makes me nervous. Kids love it though & DH disagrees with me about it being unsafe. This is one of those rare times I am letting him "win."







I think I may be a little paranoid about it. We don't have a net.


----------



## straighthaircurly (Dec 17, 2005)

I let my 3yo son jump on the neighbor's trampoline (he goes with me almost everyday), but it has safety nets and he jumps by himself and has rules he has to follow. I definitely think having no safety net is very risky. I really don't think jumping or running on a trampoline with safety nets is particularily dangerous if you follow some basic rules (one at a time, no somersaults, etc). He takes 5 balls in there with him and races around kicking the balls as fast as he can...he burns a huge amount of energy and he is getting really skilled at soccer...lol.


----------



## PancakeGoddess (Oct 8, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *aisraeltax* 
they are the #1 injury producing devices for kids. really.

really? I would be very interested in seeing the statistics showing more accidents from trampolines than bikes and skateboards.

There have been a gazillion threads about trampolines on MDC. My kids jump on our trampoline, with nets, and no more than 2 kids at once, no shoes.


----------



## littleteapot (Sep 18, 2003)

Sure would, and I would NEVER get them a round trampoline!! Those are so dangerous.

I had a square one as a kid, and I fell off it a billion times, so did my friends. However, the difference is that with a square one you don't get LAUNCHED off or launched into each other when jumping on it. You have a lot more control. Trampoline time was extremely helpful for me as a kid and I really love that I had one.









I think the nets honestly do more damage than good when you're teaching a kid about balance, fitness and safety. Better to give them lessons.


----------



## CarrieMF (Mar 7, 2004)

At age 5 I would only let them go on either trampoline with the parents there. The nets don't mean automatic safety, there are many ways to get hurt with the net being there.


----------



## mata (Apr 20, 2006)

we don't have one-but unfortunately they're all the rage here. I don't feel better if there's a net-what usually happens here is a ton of kids will be slamming into each other on it while the parents are chatting elsewhere. We were at a party this summer where there was one and it was a free for all. I stood by with dd as she jumped (the only parent within 50 yards, and I was probably the only parent watching at all,) and made her get out if it was too crazy.


----------



## MyCalling (Sep 1, 2004)

We're moving cross-country in a couple of days and have sold everything we own. I mean we are not even bringing beds for anyone! But guess what's the only thing besides clothes, some books, and a few tools that we are bringing? Yup! The trampoline and net!







It's well loved here, can you tell?


----------



## The Lucky One (Oct 31, 2002)

I say this everytime there is a trampoline thread and I'll say it again.

My dh has been a trauma surgeon for 15 years (including residency and private practice) and there are several things that, because of the things he has seen and injuries he has had to repeatedly treat, will not allow our children to do.

Trampolines, with or without nets, top his list.


----------



## mamabearsoblessed (Jan 8, 2003)

nope~ my kids 3 and 5 are not allowed on trampolines with or without a net.


----------



## super kitty (Nov 26, 2003)

*


----------



## oliversmum2000 (Oct 10, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *The Lucky One* 
I say this everytime there is a trampoline thread and I'll say it again.

My dh has been a trauma surgeon for 15 years (including residency and private practice) and there are several things that, because of the things he has seen and injuries he has had to repeatedly treat, will not allow our children to do.

Trampolines, with or without nets, top his list.

the problem is though that he probably sees a disporportionate number of times when there are ttrampoline accidents rather than the millions of times when children are safe, just like so many doctors believe giving birth is so dangerous just because they see al the high risk emergency cases not the normal and safe births that by far outnumber the births which have complications.


----------



## littleteapot (Sep 18, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *The Lucky One* 
I say this everytime there is a trampoline thread and I'll say it again.

My dh has been a trauma surgeon for 15 years (including residency and private practice) and there are several things that, because of the things he has seen and injuries he has had to repeatedly treat, will not allow our children to do.

Trampolines, with or without nets, top his list.

Kinda like how EMT's would "never let" their wives birth at home? All they've ever seen is the bad, terrible and worse. The 3% instead of the other 97%. Of course that'd make them freak.


----------



## SweetGuayaba (Jun 5, 2006)

I don't let my dd jump on any trampoline. The nets are just an illusion of safety they are not impenetrable and there is still a space where they can fall/bounce through. Besides I once heard a story about a man who was jumping on a trampoline and flipped and landed on the trampoline but on his back and ended up paralysed because he injured his spine from bouncing the way he did. So you don't even have to fall off or be with other people to get injured on a trampoline. No way my dd gets near one. I am lucky so far though because as with most things my dd is scared and dislikes that bouncy sensation. When we went to the house of a family that has a trampoline the kids were all asking her to get in and my dd refused. I was so happy not to have to argue that with her or the host mama.


----------



## trampolinepuss (Nov 25, 2014)

No I would not. But more important thing is that children are using it together, and this is recipe for disaster. Only one child at a time and constant supervision, at least for smaller children


----------

